# PM-935TS leveling post thread pitch?



## jaychris (Apr 29, 2014)

Anyone know what the thread diameter/pitch would be for using leveling feet/posts on the PM-935TS?  I'm planning to run anchors into my concrete floor to bolt down the mill using studs.

EDIT:  I've tried calling, but Matt's a busy guy...   I'm not worried as there are plenty of happy customers...  I figure someone here who owns one will know and I can avoid taking him away from getting my mill tested & ready to ship.


----------



## Smudgemo (Apr 29, 2014)

I'll try to remember to check after kiddie softball practice tonight, but I think it's going to be at least half-inch.  I haven't bolted mine down yet, and I'm pretty sure I have a length of 1/2-13 all-thread sitting in one of the holes I bought for extra clamping options.  I think that's the information you're after, right?

-Ryan


----------



## jaychris (Apr 29, 2014)

Smudgemo said:


> I'll try to remember to check after kiddie softball practice tonight, but I think it's going to be at least half-inch.  I haven't bolted mine down yet, and I'm pretty sure I have a length of 1/2-13 all-thread sitting in one of the holes I bought for extra clamping options.  I think that's the information you're after, right?
> 
> -Ryan



Yep, that's what I'm looking for.  I thought maybe 1/2-13 since that seems common, but being overseas made, I thought it might be M12x1.75 or something too.


----------



## Smudgemo (Apr 29, 2014)

Got it.  Definitely not 1/2-13.  I'm not sure it's even threaded in any way, but I'll check later.


----------



## Smudgemo (Apr 29, 2014)

Disregard. I didn't realize they were threaded. Might be metric as 5/8-11 slips in, but I don't have anything larger to try right now. I'll try later this week to take another look. 
-Ryan


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zmotorsports (Apr 30, 2014)

Ryan, would you mind measuring from the floor to the bottom of the quill (with the quill all the way retracted) for a reference for me please?  Also, if you would measure the height at the top of the table to the floor at the height you do most of your machining (with the mill vise mounted and enough clearance for tooling). 

I am 6'2" and am wondering if I will need to raise the machine up off of the floor to get it at a comfortable working height or not so I am not hunched over.  All of the ones I see are sitting on the floor with no base but I would like a measurement for reference if you don't mind.

Thank you.

Mike.


----------



## Smudgemo (Apr 30, 2014)

zmotorsports said:


> I would like a measurement for reference if you don't mind.
> 
> Mike.



Sure, but I can already tell you to plan to raise it.  I'm 6'1" and would love to raise mine at least 3-4" (just a guess), but it's less than 1" from my ceiling so I can't.


----------



## zmotorsports (Apr 30, 2014)

Smudgemo said:


> Sure, but I can already tell you to plan to raise it.  I'm 6'1" and would love to raise mine at least 3-4" (just a guess), but it's less than 1" from my ceiling so I can't.



Thank you.  That is what I was afraid of.  I had purchased some 2"x4"x3/16" wall tubing to use to make a base for the 932 I had ordered so I will just use that to fabricate a base for the 935 and put the leveling feet on the base and bolt the machine to the base.  Me being 6'2" and my son being 6'4" I think I will need to raise it as most of our equipment in the shop has been raised over the years.  I am lucky in that with 14' ceilings I don't have to worry about the height being an issue, just footprint(ie square footage).:bitingnails:

Thanks for the information Ryan.

Mike.


----------

